# A Cry For War



## Marius Masalar (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi all!

I haven't posted any music in a while and I felt like it might be nice to drop in a track that I put together the other evening. 

For some context, I wanted to explore something I don't do too much of which is the trailer/montage-style simplistic build kind of track. I've done a few tracks in that vein recently and this is the freshest, so I figured it's the one to show. No points for musical creativity, I know, but I'm very pleased with the way it turned out, so I hope you enjoy!

A Cry For War

Thank you for listening!


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice atmospheric feel=) What reverb or ir did you use on this? 
I lover the bass emphasis in 1.13...fantastic!

March of the Death Mage: Is the choir from requiem? I hear that you like woodwinds also=)


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you!

The reverb is actually just a standard one from Logic's Space Designer, nothing fancy at all going on there. Funny how great a sound you can get out of Space Designer....I really love it. Yes to both your other questions. I adore the woodwind section and I wish that it was used more in modern film scores. Some guys do great things with woodwinds but a lot of times I feel like the section is forgotten. :(


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 13, 2010)

What percussion is this?? I hear epic frame drum and something else????


I really like it!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, Dan!

Just frames actually! Epic & solo. The sparkles are just a synth atmosphere if that's the other thing you were thinking about.

Pleased that you liked it.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry, Voices of Passion!


----------



## jlb (Jul 14, 2010)

I think it is fantastic especially the start

jlb


----------



## Danny_Owen (Jul 14, 2010)

Very well done with VoP I have to say, for most people I think it's a library which no-one has any idea what to do with- this uses it very creatively though in a way that works, hats off to you!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you all for the responses; I'm very pleased that you enjoyed my work — even something as generic as this track. 

I think that with all sample libraries, you have to treat them as digital instruments and not always aim for a live-reproducible sound. As far wiser folks on here have noted, then you allow yourself full creative freedom in terms of just manipulating the sounds to suit your purpose rather than having them shackle you — it's a philosophy I very much stand by, as a consideration along with my aim to produce convincing mixes.


----------

